# What to feed



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

Ok, so I was told not to use the salt (Purina goat mineral) For my 3 month old pygmy and no baking soda. I am feeding hay and 16% goat feed, is there anything else I should be feeding or should know. I read and read and it all says to feed salt and baking soda, Soooooooooo confused. LOL, Love my baby want to do right by him.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I use this.https://www.azurestandard.com/shop/...tioner/mineral-conditioner/9208?package=GP200 
I recommend mixing it with this.
https://www.azurestandard.com/shop/...-animal-blue-label-organic/8729?package=GP100


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

So how that website works is you order it and then they drop it off to you it's kind of like a food bank. But expensive.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Free choice loose minerals. Purina wind and rain storm, Cargill onyx right now, and sweetlix meatmaker are all good ones.


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks, this looks good, so what about salt?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

There is the right amount of salt in the loose minerals.


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

OK but what kind of mineral, salt scares me right now


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

The salt he got sick on was free choice mineral but the copper content was like 90%


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Can you post a link to that salt?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Also, what were his symptoms?


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

My goat tested for to much sodium and copper, is it because he is to young for salt right now


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

View attachment 126158


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

He had episodes like seizures, about 20 a day down to 2 after I stopped salt and gave probiotics. Stomach got hard and he cried out in pain then his body got stiff and sometimes he would fall, stopped breathing at times, this lasted a few seconds then he was fine but slow and weak.


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

Also the vet put him on thiamine shots twice a day for 5 days.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post the tag of that mineral? Never seen that one before.

I just saw on your other post that you were told by another local breeder and your vet not to use that mineral. Just for future reference, it is called a loose mineral, not salt. Throw that mineral out if it is killing goats. Purina doesn't care if they kill animals with their products.


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

I don't know how to tag a post sorry but I did take a pic of the bag a few post before this one. Thank you for the future reference. My goat is now doing great I'm so happy and yes I threw it away


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Can you post the tag of that mineral? Never seen that one before.
> 
> I just saw on your other post that you were told by another local breeder and your vet not to use that mineral. Just for future reference, it is called a loose mineral, not salt. Throw that mineral out if it is killing goats. Purina doesn't care if they kill animals with their products.


Found it online...here is the description...

*Feeding Directions*
*Description*
Feed free-choice from sheltered feeders or mix into finished rations for goats to provide approximately 1/4 to 1/3 ounces per head per day. This feed rate will provide selenium at 0.28 PPM. Maintain a supply of clean fresh water.
*Caution*
Do not feed to sheep. This product contains copper. Store in dry, well ventilated area, protected from rodents and insects. Do not feed moldy or insect-infested feed to animals as it may cause illness, abortion or death.

*Ingredients:*

Salt, Dicalcium phosphate, Calcium carbonate, Molasses products, Mineral oil, Magnesium oxide, Copper sulfate, Zinc oxide, Vitamin E supplement, Ferric oxide, Manganese sulfate, Vitamin A supplement, Cobalt carbonate, Calcium iodate, Ethylenediamine dihydroiodide, Sodium molybdate, Vitamin D³ supplement, Manganous oxide, Ferrous carbonate, Zinc sulfate, Fenugreek flavoring, Sodium selenite

*Manufacturer* Purina Mills
*UPC* 804273025131


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is the tag...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahaha...let me work on that!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Seems like high salt but the mineral doesn't seem horrible. But if it is known to harm goats, then I would find another mineral and make sure it isn't Purina.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a question...how were you feeding him the mineral? Free choice or putting it on his food?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> I have a question...how were you feeding him the mineral? Free choice or putting it on his food?


I'm curious too. The only time I have ever heard of a issue with salt was when someone's goat broke out and got into the salt and couldn't get back to the water......not at all saying your keeping water from them or anything like that! I'm just curious on the how and why on yours


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

NyGoatMom said:


> I have a question...how were you feeding him the mineral? Free choice or putting it on his food?


Free choice


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

Its ok, yes he had water fresh every day, I keep him inside so I can see if the water was dry. He only weighs 10# I don't know why he tested high on these things but today he has not had not one episode and that is good enough for me to not feed this to him anymore. He is back to acting like a baby again.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Where do you live? What else is he getting for feed? 10 lbs? Is that a typical weight for a pygmy? Can you post a pic of him?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry for all the questions, just seems odd that the mineral would be a problem UNLESS he was getting too much combined with feed, and also a picture always helps to see sometimes what else could be going on...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Mary B - didn't you mention in another thread that another goat owner told you this same mineral killed 11 goats? It sounds like this is a bad batch and should be thrown out.


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

Yes the breeder did tell me that, now I'm scared to give it to him. NYgoatmom he lives inside he gets 16% medicated goat feed, 1 hand full in morning and 1 at night with timothy hay, at the time he also had the mineral and baking soda free choice (which I have cut out). He is doing so much better but still a little slow for a baby. The breeder offered another baby but I have had him a month and think he is my responsibility. The breeder said to come get another baby for free anyway so today I did. The new baby is running and jumping around and also will butt the one that was sick. They are the same age but the new one is leaner and about 1 inch bigger so I guess the other one is ok for being so sick. The sick one puts his head down at the new one when he butts but will not play and is slow and looks bloated but isn't. I'm just glad he is alive at this point.


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

Pics of the goat all help is welcome. Talked to the breeder again and they think it may have been the baking soda. Thanks


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

I noticed that he doesn't pee near enough as much as the new baby.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Baking soda is sodium, a salt. If he was really chowing down on that and the loose minerals, then that can cause an overload of sodium in the diet. If that mineral killed several goats at another place, I would never feed it. Ugh. How awful for that other goat farmer!

Since your guy is a male, baking soda is a bad idea anyway. They can get crystals in their urinary tract that cause blockages. They need their system to be acidic to dissolve those crystals. Baking soda neutralizes the acid, which allows crystals to form. Making sure he gets a mineral and feed with ammonium chloride and a calciumhosphorus ratio of at least 2:1 will help prevent the blockages.


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Sounds like you are doing a great job! His belly does look swollen for sure. What do you think it is? If you want him to drink more, I've heard (but not tried) ideas here like offering one pail of water with a little apple cider vinegar added & one plain, & also offering warm water...also Gatorade but I don't know if you want to mess with his diet like that, by adding sugar. Good luck--I can sure tell he is well loved! (I wouldn't have been able to return him either!)


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

I agree about the swollen belly, can anyone help with that?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm confused about exactly what you are feeding. With the problems he has, I would only feed him hay for now. Any type of grain will probably bloat him. I would also be giving him probiotics daily for at least a couple weeks.


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

I am feeding a 16% medicated goat feed and 2 kinds of hay. I also started the probiotics 2 days ago. I'll cut out the feed but he is going to hate me, he eats like he is starving to death.:lolgoat:Should I be doing anything else?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

See what cutting out grain does for you.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wanted to stress in no way did I think you were holding water back from him or he went without  what I was saying was it’s vary uncommon to get sick off the salt. Anyways I’m with ksalvagno I would toss that minerals and play it safe. The worse that will happen is you wasted $20-$30. I think I would also cut out the grain for now as well. Yes he is going to tell you all about how he is dying without it just ignore him lol he might carry on for awhile so heads up there!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

If you can get some tree leaves he might enjoy those instead of grain & it would be good for his tummy. If you don't have any leaves right now juniper & most other conifers are OK. But not yew I think... Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What has he had for deworming and I know you said he is on medicated feed but I would have a fecal done to include coccidia counts.


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

Jessica84, I am ok with what you said about the water, you would not believe how many people forget about a main thing like water for their animals, I know a lady who soaked her puppies dog food and thought that was enough water for the puppy, the puppy died unfortunately I was asked to help her find out how he died when she had no water out I asked about water. She just said "I thought the soak was enough. You keep it up, no worries, you just might remind someone and save a animal


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

NyGoatMom said:


> What has he had for deworming and I know you said he is on medicated feed but I would have a fecal done to include coccidia counts.


For deworming I used Panacur for 3 days. Yes the vet did a fecal but only found worms, but I was thinking I may dose him for coccidia anyway I don't think it will hurt, but his poo it good.


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks to all of you for so much help, I have never felt so welcome or comfortable on a forum as much as I have on this one. I think my goats will be well taking care of with the help of ya'll, couldn't have done it with out you- and the vet lol. So everyone take a round of APPALUSE :happygoat:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Mary B. said:


> For deworming I used Panacur for 3 days. Yes the vet did a fecal but only found worms, but I was thinking I may dose him for coccidia anyway I don't think it will hurt, but his poo it good.


Poop can be fine and still have coccidia overload. I had a doeling when I first started in goats get extremely stunted from lack of knowledge on coccidia. She showed _no signs of any issues other than poor growth._ Since then, for kids I am keeping for breeders, I use a coccidia treatment for kids at a month old again at about 3 months old, again at 5 months and again at 7-8 months, then lastly at a yearish. This is with NO SIGN of cocci. If I saw signs I'd for sure treat right away! For meat goats I do all treatments until the 7-8 months because I like to process then. My kids doubled in growth rate when I started doing this. I live in upstate NY, so quite a wet area of the country.


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

Will defiantly be treating for coccidia tomorrow, Thanks


----------

